# Animal Crossing Gijinka Sketch Requests!



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

What is a "Gijinka", you ask? It's basically humanizing or making a humanoid version of an animal or animal/furry character.

I've been feeling like trying these lately, after I did one of Diana. But there are so many villagers to choose from that I'm just not sure where to start. That's why I opened this thread.

These are _just for *sketches*_. And forewarning that _I reserve the right to do or not do a request_. I will do the ones that I feel inspired/intrigued by. If I do not do yours, it is nothing personal against you---I just did not feel a spark of inspiration to humanize that villager or found it too complicated, etc.

*Note*: I have been in an art slump and struggling out of depression (which is part of the reason I'm doing this), so I cannot promise you that these will be brilliant works of art. But they don't cost anything, so I would appreciate it if you don't complain about the results.

*RULES:*

-*Animal Crossing villagers ONLY*. (MINUS _DIANA_, as she has already been done in my art thread.) 

-You *MUST* provide picture(s)s of the villager. Whatever you can find, the more the better. I'm still new to AC and I don't want to have to spend a lot of time looking up each separate villager.

-Don't request OCs or Mayors. I don't really care for doing them and it's not happening, sorry.

-I may or may not get to all the requests. I will work on the ones I feel _inspired_ by. If this bothers you, please do not make a request.

-You may only request ONE each. And please do not repeat villagers that have already been asked for.

-These are sketches. Please do not expect or request color/full-body/complicated posing.

-Do NOT make requests about what you want them to look like. That defeats my artistic exercise of doing it. I can't make sure that you like the result, but please allow me at least my artistic freedoms.

-I'm not asking for payment, but donations/tips are welcome and highly appreciated.

*Form:*

Villager name:
Species:
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.):
Pictures/Photos for reference:
Bonus: [If you want them to be saying something, put it here. (As long as it's not a Shakespearean sonnet or something of ridiculous length. Short is always better. It will be hand-written. _This bonus field is not required_. You can also leave it blank or put "Nothing".]

Thank you~


----------



## azukitan (Oct 13, 2014)

*squee* Amissa is doing requests! Regardless of whether you draw my villager, I can't wait to see what designs you come up with!

Villager name: Snake
Species: Rabbit
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Jock
Pictures/Photos for reference: clicku
Bonus: "You're all aces in my book!"

*showers you with love*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Annalise
 Species: Horse
 Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Snooty
 Pictures/Photos for reference: http://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/1/1d/Annalise_NL.png/175px-Annalise_NL.png
http://25.media.tumblr.com/e86fb656d26256880c6345a3e539f26f/tumblr_mvoia8m3U31sgoj6go4_400.png
http://www.sosostris.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/HNI_00672.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-saaKp-2CBgA/UpyIPjXsSbI/AAAAAAAABvM/N-YB8JmW7qY/s1600/HNI_0004.JPG
Bonus: Could you do one version with no text and one version with saying "I'll come back! I promise!" (she moved away so i'm cycling back for her)
Yay! Ty!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 13, 2014)

Since you did the one of Diana, I'm DYING to see one of Willow~ <33 She really gets no love, which I don't get why... XD Who can resist a fluffy, yellow sheep?

*Villager name: *Willow
*Species: *Sheep
*Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): *Snooty
*Pictures/Photos for reference: **[x]*
*Bonus: *N/A (Unless you can come up with something witty. )

==================================

*EDIT: *Btw, if you rather not do her, my other choice is Hopper, if he'd interest you more than her. But Willow is my first choice if you choose to draw my request at all. Will include Hopper's info anyway, just in case. I'm indecisive and I don't see much art of either, so I'd be happy with either villager. 

*Villager name: *Hopper
*Species: *Penguin
*Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): *Cranky
*Pictures/Photos for reference: **[x]*
*Bonus: "Pfft." (I always picture him to be a badass, but with a heart of gold... which is how I picture all my favorite crankies. XD)*


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Fauna
Species: Deer
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Normal
Pictures/Photos for reference: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/fauna.png/442710422/fauna.png
Bonus: Nothing


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Maple
Species: Bear Cub
Type/Personality: Normal
Pictures/Photos for reference:
http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ossing/images/d/dd/Maple_NewLeaf_Official.png
Bonus: I want her saying a heart <3


----------



## neon-tetra (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Tiffany
Species: Rabbit
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Snooty
Pictures/Photos for reference: xx
Bonus: bun bun


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Ooh good luck, your Diana gijinka was lovely, so I'll be watching to see what you come up with!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2014)

OOOOH YAY MY DREAM COME TRUE

Villager name: Freya
Species: Wolf
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Snooty
Pictures/Photos for reference: http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ossing/images/c/cf/Freya_NewLeaf_Official.png
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130921181724/animalcrossing/images/d/dc/Freya_trade_salmon.JPG
Bonus: 

thank you so so much if you do it!!!! ILU BB

edit: holy **** 90% of everyone picked a snooty omfg


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Sprinkle
Species: Penguin 
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Peppy
Pictures/Photos for reference: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sprinkle
Bonus:
Thanks!


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Lobo
Species: Wolf
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Cranky
Pictures/Photos for reference: Click


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2014)

oooh!
Villager name: chevre
 Species: goat/lamb
 Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): normal
 Pictures/Photos for reference: will this do? http://static.tumblr.com/d5a1545b79...blr_static_tumblr_mtaj1fs8ez1qkcsu3o1_400.png
 Bonus: ~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *squee* Amissa is doing requests! Regardless of whether you draw my villager, I can't wait to see what designs you come up with!
> 
> Villager name: Snake
> Species: Rabbit
> ...









Here you go~ Hope you like him.

I don't really add animal ears to my gijinkas, but I thought his hoodie could have little floppy bunny ears on it. Hahaha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 13, 2014)

These are incredible<3

Villager name: Bam
Species: Deer
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Jock
Pictures/Photos for reference: [X]
Bonus: "'Sup, bro!"

Will lurk to see what great gijinkas you create


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Villager name: Annalise
> Species: Horse
> Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Snooty
> Pictures/Photos for reference: http://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/1/1d/Annalise_NL.png/175px-Annalise_NL.png
> ...



Here you go:











One version with the text, one without. The hand isn't perfect, since I struggle with them a lot and didn't stress myself over it too much since this is just a sketch.

Hope you like her, anyway.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG SHES AMAZING

Thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG SHES AMAZING
> 
> Thank you!



You're welcome. : ) Glad you approve of her~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2014)

SCREECHES THEYRE ALL SO CUTE SO FAR OH NO....


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh gosh they're so cute~ I'll request one!

Villager name: Kid Cat
Species: Cat
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Jock
Pictures/Photos for reference:[X]
Bonus: Crime doesn't pay!

Thank you.


----------



## Twinrova (Oct 13, 2014)

Omg these are adorable! If you're still doing these, then I'd love one of Phoebe!

*Villager name:* Phoebe
*Species:* Ostrich/Phoenix
*Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.):* Uchi
*Pictures/Photos for reference:* The official art is tiny but I'll provide it anyway: http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131003173849/animalcrossing/images/3/35/Phoebe.png, Some fanart http://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/56/35/6f/56356f6a65ec8f76aea09ed06d002a02.jpg
*Bonus:* Nothing!

Thank you!! <3


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 13, 2014)

your art is amazing!
I'd like to request

Villager name: O'Hare
Species: rabbit
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): smug
Pictures/Photos for reference: http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130708041828/animalcrossing/images/b/b1/O%27_Hare_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png"]here!
Bonus: amigo


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Since you did the one of Diana, I'm DYING to see one of Willow~ <33 She really gets no love, which I don't get why... XD Who can resist a fluffy, yellow sheep?
> 
> *Villager name: *Willow
> *Species: *Sheep
> ...



Here you go~







It was interesting to try to incorporate her textures into clothing and hair. But I'm pretty happy with how she turned out. She's the first one to really "flow" while I was attempting to draw them, so far. 

Hope you like her!


----------



## amarillo (Oct 13, 2014)

Villager name: Shep 
Species: Dog
Type/Personality: Smug 
Pictures/Photos for reference: {x}
Bonus: "Chill out, dude~" or something beatnick sounding

These are adorable! I love gijinkas more than anything aahh~ <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> SCREECHES THEYRE ALL SO CUTE SO FAR OH NO....



Ahhh, thank you! Glad you think they're cute.



Lovelylexi said:


> Villager name: Fauna
> Species: Deer
> Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Normal
> Pictures/Photos for reference: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/fauna.png/442710422/fauna.png
> Bonus: Nothing



Here you go~! Fauna~






The shading on this one kind of died a little bit when I scanned it, so I added some base color underneath just to emphasize that she was meant to be darker. She inspired me almost right away when I looked at her colors and design and I got a pretty clear picture in my head of what I wanted her to look like. And something about her really strikes me as sort of shy, but kind and well-meaning (I guess that's more how the normals strike me in general, but still). 

I hope you approve of the result. I think she's my favorite so far.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Here you go~! Fauna~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness she's precious. You did a wonderful job!! Really really love it, thank you so much <3 Your art is so lovely!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Oh my goodness she's precious. You did a wonderful job!! Really really love it, thank you so much <3 Your art is so lovely!



You're very welcome. I'm glad you liked the result. (And thanks, I'm happy that you think so.)


----------



## azukitan (Oct 13, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Here you go~ Hope you like him.
> 
> I don't really add animal ears to my gijinkas, but I thought his hoodie could have little floppy bunny ears on it. Hahaha.



OMIGOSH, I LOVE HIM! ;w; <3333 You've managed to capture all of Snake's enthusiasm and positive radiance in a single picture. I couldn't be happier! *hugs you tight and never lets go* Thank you for (always) being such a dear. I will cherish this picture forever.  <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 14, 2014)

azukitan said:


> OMIGOSH, I LOVE HIM! ;w; <3333 You've managed to capture all of Snake's enthusiasm and positive radiance in a single picture. I couldn't be happier! *hugs you tight and never lets go* Thank you for (always) being such a dear. I will cherish this picture forever.  <3



Yaaay~ I'm glad you liked how he turned out. At least in the case of Snake, I had a taste of him in my town for a good month or so, thus I had more of a general idea of what he was like than some of the others that I've done here so far. I'm glad his personality shone through enough! Jock types in general definitely give off a very energetic and go-getter vibe, so I'm relieved that came through.

And I'm sincerely glad that you're happy with it. I know it's just a sketch, but I'm very pleased that you enjoyed it, nonetheless.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

iM GONNA CRY FAUNA IS SO CUTE OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. yells loudly
SEND HELP 2KAWAII4ME


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Here you go~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh!! Yay!!  She looks adorable! THANK YOU!!! <33 If it's okay with you, I totally wanna plop on some color on her. Nothing fancy since I don't really feel remotely confident in trying to do actual line art.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> iM GONNA CRY FAUNA IS SO CUTE OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. yells loudly
> SEND HELP 2KAWAII4ME



Awww thank youuuu~! I'm glad that you liked her design! (I'll put these on tumblr eventually but mehhhhh too late tonight to really think or do any more things.) I'm not entirely sure why "ponytail" popped into mind when I was looking at her deer form, but I rolled with it~ Pretty happy that I did in the end. lol



pengutango said:


> Ooh!! Yay!!  She looks adorable! THANK YOU!!! <33 If it's okay with you, I totally wanna plop on some color on her. Nothing fancy since I don't really feel remotely confident in trying to do actual line art.



You're welcome. I'm glad that you liked her. And if you want to add some color, feel free. I don't mind.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh gosh these all look so amazing and cute!

Villager name: Joey
Species: Duck
Type/Personality: Lazy
Pictures/Photos for reference: LINK
Bonus: N/A


----------



## quartztho (Oct 14, 2014)

Villager name: Wendy
Species: Sheep
Type/Personality: Peppy 
Pictures/photos for reference: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...imalcrossing.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FWendy;453;492

Bonus: 
Thank you so so much <3

EDIT: Oh my gosh they are so adorable so far <3 I really really love your art!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Villager name: Maple
> Species: Bear Cub
> Type/Personality: Normal
> Pictures/Photos for reference:
> ...



Here you go~






She strikes me as a little on the younger side. And for the fun of it, I drew her with a teddy bear. : P Hope you like it. 

----

May or may not do any more of these. I haven't decided, but leaning toward not. Might do some on my own. I get the feeling people haven't liked them that much anyway, despite how many are asking for them. Even with doing all these, I didn't so much as get a single tip, so I guess people just wanted free art. lol I'm not asking for them or anything, but it does kind of make you feel like your art is crap/wasn't worth it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Here you go~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel these are absolutely stunning and would gladly tip, I am sorry to hear you have not been getting the appreciation you deserve >: Regardless of what you decide to do, I feel your art is absolutely stunning and always just enjoy taking a look at each piece, I particularly love your AhiruxFakir pieces<(^_^)>I hope you will continue to draw even if just to show old/new works


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I feel these are absolutely stunning and would gladly tip, I am sorry to hear you have not been getting the appreciation you deserve >: Regardless of what you decide to do, I feel your art is absolutely stunning and always just enjoy taking a look at each piece, I particularly love your AhiruxFakir pieces<(^_^)>I hope you will continue to draw even if just to show old/new works



Hey, no worries. Truth be told, I'm just feeling really crappy about myself and everything I do lately and it's been really difficult to pick myself up from it. This stuff wouldn't bother me, normally---I consider myself a pretty positive person. I just thought that since so many people have PMed me over asking if I'd ever open up a shop or posted on my thread with the same sentiments, that the reception would be a little warmer, I guess. I tested the waters with some requests to see how things would pan out. I know that no one was intentionally trying to make me feel bad. It's really my own fault for not being able to appreciate my own art as much lately and it's lame of me to have expected to get a pick-me-up from someone else. Still, I can't really control how I feel. 

I appreciate that you've enjoyed my art, though, thanks. I don't mean to begrudge anyone who has supported me, as I am grateful for that and happy when someone likes something. This heavy mood has just been ruining everything for me lately, since I'm more used to being able to pep and pick myself up more.

I'll certainly continue to draw, regardless. It's my passion and I wouldn't give it up for the world. So no need to be concerned about that. As for the rest of it, I don't know yet. I don't make decisions when I'm feeling incredibly down, because I usually regret them later.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Hey, no worries. Truth be told, I'm just feeling really crappy about myself and everything I do lately and it's been really difficult to pick myself up from it. This stuff wouldn't bother me, normally---I consider myself a pretty positive person. I just thought that since so many people have PMed me over asking if I'd ever open up a shop or posted on my thread with the same sentiments, that the reception would be a little warmer, I guess. I tested the waters with some requests to see how things would pan out. I know that no one was intentionally trying to make me feel bad. It's really my own fault for not being able to appreciate my own art as much lately and it's lame of me to have expected to get a pick-me-up from someone else. Still, I can't really control how I feel.
> 
> I appreciate that you've enjoyed my art, though, thanks. I don't mean to begrudge anyone who has supported me, as I am grateful for that and happy when someone likes something. This heavy mood has just been ruining everything for me lately, since I'm more used to being able to pep and pick myself up more.
> 
> I'll certainly continue to draw, regardless. It's my passion and I wouldn't give it up for the world. So no need to be concerned about that. As for the rest of it, I don't know yet. I don't make decisions when I'm feeling incredibly down, because I usually regret them later.



I can certainly understand feeling down and not being able to perk up >: I am glad that art is a passion for you, it is always very uplifting for anyone to have something to be passionate about; for me it is web design and still hope to improve, I myself get down on myself a lot about my work, but I know I am working hard at what I love. Your artwork is quite inspirational and I too someday hope to refine my artistic skills in order to integrate designs together<3

I truly hope you feel better sweetie<3 I have seen you around on the museum and your thread, I hope to continue to see your lovely work even just displayed, I find it quite beautiful and love just being able to witness the artistic capabilities of others<(^_^)>For me it really is uplifting to see so much gorgeous work regardless of whether someone is simply displaying or commissioning, I am a lover of art. Hope to continue to see all your lovely pieces

Sorry for rambling haha >_<


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can certainly understand feeling down and not being able to perk up >: I am glad that art is a passion for you, it is always very uplifting for anyone to have something to be passionate about; for me it is web design and still hope to improve, I myself get down on myself a lot about my work, but I know I am working hard at what I love. Your artwork is quite inspirational and I too someday hope to refine my artistic skills in order to integrate designs together<3
> 
> I truly hope you feel better sweetie<3 I have seen you around on the museum and your thread, I hope to continue to see your lovely work even just displayed, I find it quite beautiful and love just being able to witness the artistic capabilities of others<(^_^)>For me it really is uplifting to see so much gorgeous work regardless of whether someone is simply displaying or commissioning, I am a lover of art. Hope to continue to see all your lovely pieces
> 
> Sorry for rambling haha >_<



Yeah, I really don't know what I'd do without the few passions that I have. Though it does suck when you wade through things like art block and writing block, which can add even more frustrations and poor feelings in on top of that. Glad to hear that you have a passion of your own, though. It's always nice to have something to work toward and keep improving on. Without goals, where would we be in life? lol Best of luck with your endeavors and I'm honored that anything of mine could be considered an inspiration.

I appreciate this a lot, thanks. I've had a hard time trying to fit in here the last month since I joined, but I like to believe that giving up and leaving just isn't the right answer. And I have met some cool folks here, too. Again, I'm really honored that you enjoy my work and it means a lot to me, especially when you're not getting on my case to open a shop or something. 

No need to apologize! Ahaha, not to me, anyway. I'm quite a rambling and long-winded, myself. ...If you couldn't tell. Sometimes it helps just talking about stuff, though. And I appreciate you being a listening ear. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

cries a lot and leans on amissas shoulder
i know how you feel and im sorry///////// i dont know what to do really... but i can offer my shoulder to you. i really dont think its that people dislike you or anything... weh
if i werent so tired i could give better advice
as it is just know i love you and i hope you feel better ymy


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> cries a lot and leans on amissas shoulder
> i know how you feel and im sorry///////// i dont know what to do really... but i can offer my shoulder to you. i really dont think its that people dislike you or anything... weh
> if i werent so tired i could give better advice
> as it is just know i love you and i hope you feel better ymy



On the contrary, I'm sorry to hear that you've been through the same sort of thing. It's surprising to hear how many artists have, really. I mean, shops around here do real art for fake game money or fake currency on a site and people are even reluctant to give that. How sad. I'm definitely never, ever going to open a shop here, that's for sure.

It's not that I necessarily think people dislike me, but rather that getting art is so common and so easy to get around here that artists seem to be largely slighted and largely under-appreciated for what they do. This is by no means limited to just me. I just think it's pretty terrible that the focus of this entire section of the forums is not showing off work, but buying/selling it and tons and tons and tons of threads ASKING for it. I did talk to a mod about that and they said they would bring it up at a staff discussion and whatnot, but I won't get my hopes up too much. I just really hope there will be some changes around here. I now COMPLETELY understand why so many of the old artist threads are dead. Even the one person I ordered something from about a month ago vanished into thin air, but I don't care so much about the lost game money I paid and more that I hope they didn't feel so overwhelmed here that they had to just leave. Because I would completely understand.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> On the contrary, I'm sorry to hear that you've been through the same sort of thing. It's surprising to hear how many artists have, really. I mean, shops around here do real art for fake game money or fake currency on a site and people are even reluctant to give that. How sad. I'm definitely never, ever going to open a shop here, that's for sure.
> 
> It's not that I necessarily think people dislike me, but rather that getting art is so common and so easy to get around here that artists seem to be largely slighted and largely under-appreciated for what they do. This is by no means limited to just me. I just think it's pretty terrible that the focus of this entire section of the forums is not showing off work, but buying/selling it and tons and tons and tons of threads ASKING for it. I did talk to a mod about that and they said they would bring it up at a staff discussion and whatnot, but I won't get my hopes up too much. I just really hope there will be some changes around here. I now COMPLETELY understand why so many of the old artist threads are dead. Even the one person I ordered something from about a month ago vanished into thin air, but I don't care so much about the lost game money I paid and more that I hope they didn't feel so overwhelmed here that they had to just leave. Because I would completely understand.



well i dunno i dont think i was ever bothered by it, long as people said thank you to me i was fine. if they didnt, which was rare, then they didnt. i just wouldnt draw for them again lmfao :V

anyway, i have a req thread of my own. its never really bothered me, i post new art in my art thread and even tho people dont always say something thats ok, i know people got their reasons n stuff
idk im just not really bothered by the req threads n stuff, and people generally do say thank you to me so im honestly okay. i just feel bad for you because youre so upset. if theres anything i can do for you let me know!!

(i also sound like a disjointed and disconnected idiot because im half asleep im sorry)

*sidenote: this is not me being ungrateful i adore everyone who supports me, IDK WHAT IM EVEN TRYING TO SAY IM TIRED


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Bumping in hopes that the person who asked for Maple may see this and refer to the previous page.


----------



## Marisska (Oct 15, 2014)

omg, your sketches are really cute! I had never heard of Gijinka before :

Villager name: Biskit
Species: Dog
Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Lazy, very lazy
Pictures/Photos for reference: http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/37/e8/2a/37e82ad27fe179c98ab1ce0d829ada5d.jpg
Bonus: [If you want them to be saying something, put it here. (As long as it's not a Shakespearean sonnet or something of ridiculous length. Short is always better. It will be hand-written. This bonus field is not required. You can also leave it blank or put "Nothing".] _These eyes can see everything..._


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Marisska said:


> omg, your sketches are really cute! I had never heard of Gijinka before :



Thanks. I've heard of them from Pokemon ones, but that's about it.


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 18, 2014)

Villager name: Pango
 Species: Anteater (she needs more love)
 Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Peppy
 Pictures/Photos for reference: 


Bonus: 

Villager name:Julian
 Species:Fab Unicorn 
 Type/Personality (Snooty, Grumpy, etc.): Smug
 Pictures/Photos for reference: You have him, you know how fabulous Julian is. 
 Bonus:

Don't worry! I love your art style! :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 19, 2014)

I was going to post to say that I'm closing this thread, but for some odd reason, the option to close it has mysteriously disappeared. 

Anyway, *please do not give me any more requests*. I will not be doing any more (aside from ones I want to do on my own which I will post on my art thread). And it's pretty sad that people only give a crap about most art threads when it's giving away free art or a shop. I'm done with this.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2014)

Aww... your art is so good! Please don't feel that way... :'(


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 19, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I was going to post to say that I'm closing this thread, but for some odd reason, the option to close it has mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> Anyway, *please do not give me any more requests*. I will not be doing any more (aside from ones I want to do on my own which I will post on my art thread). And it's pretty sad that people only give a crap about most art threads when it's giving away free art or a shop. I'm done with this.



you can only close threads in retail, tbt marketplace, and uh.... i think one other board. >: wish we could do it here in the museum, sure would be nice.
anyway ilu


----------

